# Is it legal for people to run dogs on State Game Area..



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

during Deer season. I ask because had a run in with a guy and his 3 large dogs just toward the end of the day. Odd time to be out walking your dogs in the woods?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

People do stupid things, I don't know if it is against the law, but if he is disturbing your hunting might be hunter harassment.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

I was almost hit by a guy on a mountain bike on a foot trail, seen 2 people on horses on foot trail (gun season-brown horses-no orange):yikes: Be ready for anything on state land. Not sure if what he did was illegal though.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

dtg said:


> during Deer season. I ask because had a run in with a guy and his 3 large dogs just toward the end of the day. Odd time to be out walking your dogs in the woods?


State lands are open to everyone so hunters do not have exclusive use of the lands during hunting seasons. As for your question; Dog regulations on state lands dictate that the dog must be under immediate control of the owner and on a leash that is not more than 6 feet in length. It is also illegal to allow your dog to run and cause a disturbance unless your dog is hunting or training. State land use rules allow for dog training but only for game which can be lawfully hunted with dogs. (It is illegal for dogs to chase deer).


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes its legal. in adition many people use dogs for hunting other game. squirrels for example. we try to not hunt during peak deer season , such as opening week. but we have the right to hunt those things we enjoy hunting too. not everyone is crazy about deer.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

john warren said:


> yes its legal. in adition many people use dogs for hunting other game. squirrels for example. we try to not hunt during peak deer season , such as opening week. but we have the right to hunt those things we enjoy hunting too. not everyone is crazy about deer.


I understand the use of dogs for hunting, but to recreationally run your household pets through the woods the last 20 minutes of good light? This guy was NOT hunting, he was surprised that it was already Bow season.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

was given a citation by a conservation officer for riding her horse on state land (State Game Area). I believe the SGA's may have different rules as opposed to other state lands.

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Riding a horse is completely different than dogs. Apples and oranges.

As already stated "hunters do not have exclusive use of the lands during hunting seasons", that is the bottom line. Everyone must share. I also do not see a problem as the poster indicated that he has hunted there for many years and this was the first time.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I like apples and oranges and often compare them (see above post). From a scientific standpoint they have more in common than differences--in fact one of my biology students has grafted an orange branch onto an apple tree--this spring I hope to retrieve both from the same tree.:lol::lol::lol:.

On a serious note, I went to the DNR website and looked at the rules--the dog on a leash thing is ONLY in *designated campgrounds*.

Steve


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

hitechman said:


> On a serious note, I went to the DNR website and looked at the rules--the dog on a leash thing is ONLY in *designated campgrounds*.
> 
> Steve


Better dig a little deeper.

*DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)*
*Act 339 of 1919*

*287.262 Dogs; licensing, tags, leashes.* 

Sec. 2.

It shall be unlawful for...

any owner to allow any dog, except working dogs such as leader dogs, guard dogs, farm dogs, hunting dogs, and other such dogs, when accompanied by their owner or his authorized agent, while actively engaged in activities for which such dogs are trained, *to stray unless held properly in leash.*


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Better dig a little deeper.
> 
> *DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)*
> *Act 339 of 1919*
> ...


And I would be very careful about pushing that section. Being out in the woods would get a complainant laughed out of court and there isn't a dog alive that can't be shown to be a hunter of some type. You would be hard pressed to find an officer from any department to make an arrest for this.

Again, bottom line is *SHARE*!

Horses are didfferent in state game areas because of the damage. Run 10 dogs down a path then run 10 horses. There is a very noticable difference and horses are not permitted by law unless in a certain horse area which I believe only two of these type of areas exist in state game areas. Designated areas in the Allegan and Barry State Game Areas.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

lang49 said:


> Better dig a little deeper..[/B]


I did and I saw the law you quoted below.



lang49 said:


> .................*287.262 Dogs; licensing, tags, leashes.*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for......................any owner to allow any dog, *except* working dogs such as leader dogs, guard dogs, farm dogs, hunting dogs, and other such dogs, when accompanied by their owner or his authorized agent, while actively engaged in activities for which such dogs are trained, *to stray unless held properly in leash.*


(Bold is mine)

OK--pretty weak law. If it was me running the dogs they would be my guard dogs (training them), and since I live on a farm they could also be my farm dogs...."and other such dogs".....WOW that phrase leaves it wide open.

Anyhow, that's not my point. State Game Area Rules (on the back of every map) stated (copied and pasted-but not in its entirity--too long): 

(v) To ride or lead a horse, pack animal, or other riding animal, or any animal-driven vehicle on any area, except on roads that are open to the use of motor vehicles, trails, bridle paths, and campgrounds designated for such use by the department and on state forest lands not posted closed to such use or entry.

(g) To possess a dog or other animal, unless it is under immediate control on a
leash that is not more than 6 feet in length. (This one is listed only under designated campgrounds.)

Read them here: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/IC4001_StateLandRulesFMFM_193506_7.pdf

and here (on the back of a SGA Map):http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/edmore.pdf

Steve


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess I'm SOL. I've had squirrel hunters come up before and I never thought twice about ti, but seeing this guy running 3 large dogs right at the end of the day, when movement is more frequent just rubbed me the wrong way.

Now I know, BUT IT'S STILL RUDE!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong.....he was asking about SGA's, not State Land.....are the rules the same???


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As for dogs, yes,


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

So, after reading one of the links above on the back of SGA map, there is nothing regarding dogs, other than in Campgrounds.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

dtg said:


> So, after reading one of the links above on the back of SGA map, there is nothing regarding dogs, other than in Campgrounds.


That is correct.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> State land use rules allow for dog training but only for game which can be lawfully hunted with dogs. (It is illegal for dogs to chase deer).


Chasing deer is a lot different than someone exercising dogs. Plus, the last I looked it was legal for someone to use dogs to track wounded deer. Did this law change or is it something entirely different?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> Chasing deer is a lot different than someone exercising dogs. Plus, the last I looked it was legal for someone to use dogs to track wounded deer. Did this law change or is it something entirely different?


There are certain regulations for using dogs to track wounded deer. Tracking deer and chasing deer are two entirely different things.

Since this is also posted in another forum, this thread has out lived its usefulness.


----------

